# A clomid success story



## Miranda (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I know that you all like to hear about successes with Clomid, so I thought I would share mine with you.

I always knew that I would have problems conceiving as I was diagnosed with PCOS at the age of 15. I was lucky in that I didn't have many of the side effects, other than irregular periods, and even this was solved when I went on the pill at the age of 20. I didn't think too much about having children, but, to be honest, it was something I was always secretly worried about. Anyway, I got married in May 2004 at the age of 29 and decided to come off the pill to see what would happen. I wasn't surprised to find that nothing did - my periods didn't even re-start. I was terrified that my worst fears would be confirmed and that I would be unable to have children at all. Things were made worse when my husband's identical twin brother announced that his girlfriend was pregnant. Of course, everyone was expecting the same would soon happen for us and I was really scared that it wouldn't. I think the fact that my husband is an identical twin made it even more of an issue for me - there was such an obvious parallel of what we wanted but might never have.

Anyway, I was referred to a consultant gynae at the beginning of this year (having still not had a period) and began clomid. The 50mg dose didn't work, and I took the 100mg dose the next month. This made me ovulate, although I didn't become pregnant. However, the next month's clomid had no effect at all. I was advised to have one more go with 100mg, before upping it to 150mg. I did and it worked! Not only did my blood test show I'd ovulated, but I got a BFP shortly afterwards. I am now 19 weeks pregnant and my baby is due on 11th February.

I feel very, very lucky and am just hoping that everything goes OK. For the record, people may be interested to know that I also did the following:
1. Tried to follow a low-GI diet - although I've never been over-weight, I've read it is benefical for PCOS sufferers to keep insulin levels even.
2. Took 'Fertility-Plus' - a supplement produced by the Natural Health Practice
3. Used Preseed lubricant - easy to find on-line.

I'd like to wish everyone all the very best - it is often hard to be optimistic, but remember that, statistically, the majority of you will become pregnant, if not on clomid, then on injectables or through IVF. 

Stay positive and don't give up!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations hun!  I'm really happy for you both.  It definitely spurs us on when we hear a success story! I'm on a clomid break at the moment just taking 1500mg of Metformin so I'm hoping we get lucky on that! Also going to try and follow GI, I bought a book weeks ago but have been to busy - or too lazy - to get started with it!

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy .

xxx


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Congratulations Miranda, 
and thank you for sharing your story with us hopeful   fiwi


----------



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations its so nice to hear a happy story


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations miranda im so pleased for you

love bw xx


----------



## zara2005 (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats miranda

so nice to hear a positive story.
hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well
luv zara


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

congratulations Miranda and thank you for sharing your story with us. We love to hear positive stories as it can be so very hard sometimes.

Wishing you lots of health and happiness in your pregnancy   xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats given me hope Miranda
enjoy your pregnancy!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Congrats Miranda - it's nice to hear a success story - hope evrything goes well for you and the little one.


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i was on clomid .. i started with 50mg but nothing happened at all so i had a higher dosage  something did work but the docs said wasnt high enough follis etc ... and that was it i was put straight on injections  for iui.. that was working numbers were getting to the target  failed  then tried again high again but not pregs.... this was with the nhs ... 

could anyone help me at all ... ive read and seen on tv most women have more than 2 trys on clomid i feel cheeton...  the doc did give me more clomid than he should and they are SOOOOO  staring at me ... im tempted to take them at the higher dose as i feel maybe i will be lucky this time ... maybe... 
i just feel that im not going to be able to go on the egg share scheme and just pulling at everything which might be poss.... i know it can be dangerous if not monitered ... does anyone know if i am still entitled to clomid again on the nhs... if i really am then i will have to beg them to go and have a last try ... either reply here please or email .. im in the desperate measures... it dont help that my friend has had her 2nd baby on friday... 
kittyx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

good to hear your positive story and hope your pregnancy goes well  x x x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

How wonderful Miranda - here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you.  Enjoy it!!

Chris xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  and thanks for sharing your success story with us - it gives us hope thats for sure!

I'm not on Clomid yet, but going to be starting it fairly soon methinks    So, thanks.

What does pre seed lube do then??

Best wishes.  Jo x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Jo nice to see you 

I _think_ its some form of lubricant but one that can be used when ttc. look at http://***************************/acatalog/Pre-Seed.html or www.earlypregnancy.co.uk

not sure if its to make you more wet down below or to help cm though in the same way flaxseed/grapefruit etc does

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Miranda*

Congratulations & great to hear more positive stories

     
    
  

Take care
Natasha

*Hi Jo & Flower*

I've heard quite a bit about Pre-seed & have seriously considered purchasing some !
Apparently it's a "sperm friendly" lube that helps the little  on their journey...

*http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pre-seed.html

http://www.babyhopes.com/pre-seed.html*

You can buy it cheap on ebay !!

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pre-Seed-Sperm-Friendly-Vaginal-Lubricant-FREE-POSTAGE_W0QQitemZ7713246400QQcategoryZ87170QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*

Good luck & take care 
Natasha

*Hi Sweet Kitty*

I've replied to you on separate post

Take care
Natasha


----------

